# Please criticize my first ever review video on Goon v1.5



## Marianka Pelser

Started as a serious set script etc.. And well it changed from serious to comedic and I ran with it.

Visit: 

Nobody was actually harmed during the making of this video...

P.s be gentle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Marianka Pelser said:


> Started as a serious set script etc.. And well it changed from serious to comedic and I ran with it.
> 
> Visit:
> 
> Nobody was actually harmed during the making of this video...
> 
> P.s be gentle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You did a good job filming and editing but other than the comedy aspect I didn't find the point.The intro with the smoke under glass would be a good start for your videos.However in the intro the screen showed the words Goon 1.5 so I expected a review.Is your goal to do vapeing reviews,or off the wall amusing content?If comedy is your aim I'd say you are well on your way.Stay with it!


----------



## shaunnadan

Marianka Pelser said:


> Started as a serious set script etc.. And well it changed from serious to comedic and I ran with it.
> 
> Visit:
> 
> Nobody was actually harmed during the making of this video...
> 
> P.s be gentle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Very cool 

Looking forward to more !


----------



## Rob Fisher

I assume it was made for the competition... in that case so far you are most certainly in the lead! Enjoyed it @Marianka Pelser !


----------



## Dietz

I am a little confused, Is this a legit attempt at a review?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Loved the comedy, i always enjoy a good laugh.
I would change the Title though to vaping comedy sketch.
If you change the title i would give it a 8/10
But as it stands with current title 0.25/10

Hope im not being to brutle but based on your video, looks like you can take a punch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

